# A Political Rant (what I do best)



## zero (Nov 27, 2004)

There is very little doubt left in my mind that the insatiable lust we, as humans, have for power and money has finally bit us straight in the ass and latched on like an Alabama chigger.  Now, I’m not really sure exactly what that is, but I’ve heard stories, and from the stories I’ve heard, they don’t let go easily.

Hell, I could be wrong, I have been before, but this George Bush guy doesn’t seem to be backing off at all.  I woke up today to a world at war, which is a feeling that can only be described as hopelessness mixed with fear.  It’s funny how sometimes you don’t notice something until it’s too late, and when you finally do realize the seriousness of what’s going on, it hits you like a runaway bus.  Well folks, this morning, I was a victim of that bus.

I think what really did it was an article I read.  It seems Mr. Bush is going after potheads now.  Somewhere along the last few years, he has forgotten the terrorists, the rapists, the murderers, ect, ect, ect, and decided to attack a portion of our population that poses no immediate threat to anything but the Twinkie industry.  Don’t believe me?  Here’s the link, read for yourself, http://observer.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,6903,1268654,00.html

Now, I don’t want to hear any crying over me putting a link in my work.  This is the internet god dammit, and I will utilize every tool I can get my grubby little hands on.

But back to the subject, which is nothing less than Nazi propaganda being spread by a foul smelling administration.  Mr. Bush, before you would come and arrest me for smoking pot, please bring Osama to justice.  That’s all we ask, and really, it’s not that much.  You have the largest military machine ever seen on the planet, how hard is it to find one dude?  

Which now brings me back to my first line.  Why, in the name of sweet Jesus, would we be in Iraq, when Osama is not?  In the name of liberation?  WMD?  Homeland security?  

How about profit sharing?  Vice-President Cheney is the former CEO of the Haliburtan Corp, I’m sure he still has financial interests there.    President Bush makes his money off of oil.  They both stand to make money off this war for some years to come, a kind of retirement fund of sorts.  Hell, this could be the most profitable scam of the new century.  

So, these two old guys make money, we foot the bill for the war, some pay for it with their lives, and this cockbiting fucktard Osama Bin Laden gets to roam free?  That’s not how the America that I believe in works.  We are the ones who show up and free Europe from the Germans, not the ones who waste our peoples lives running around the dessert looking for things that arn’t there to justify some ill-concieved financial strategy.  

So in conclusion, damn you Mr. President, and you too Mr. Vice-president.  I hope you can live with yourselves later on when you’re asleep in your nice, big, warm mansion while the rest of us struggle to pick up the pieces of you’re mess.


----------



## NightWing (Nov 27, 2004)

> I hope you can live with yourselves later on when you’re asleep in your nice, big, warm mansion while the rest of us struggle to pick up the pieces of you’re mess.



I'm sure they will, why wouldn't they? It still amazes me that Bush got a second term. Were the situation in Aus, he'd be out on his butt faster than Steve Irwin can say "By Crikey!"

Not one to buy into the conspiracy theories that abound nowadays, I have to admit that the whole issue reeks.  This isn't war, it's asset realisation. The military is used to seize a country and make money off the endeavour.

It's just a pity so many people around the world are so easily deluded by the people in government.


----------



## stigmatax (Nov 27, 2004)

thats why i want to move to australia


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 27, 2004)

hey, guys!... guess what?... hate me if you must, but i'm heading for canada on tuesday!!!

can't be soon enough!... a lucky couple 'got' me at the last dying second, just before i booked a ticket for bogota or lima, where a couple of mentees wanted me to work with them 'in the flesh' and it seems the toronto couple plans on me staying 'forever'... so, i may be trading in my blue passport for a canadian one in 3 years...

huzzah!!!


----------



## Talia_Brie (Nov 30, 2004)

NightWing said:
			
		

> I'm sure they will, why wouldn't they? It still amazes me that Bush got a second term. Were the situation in Aus, he'd be out on his butt faster than Steve Irwin can say "By Crikey!"



If only. Big John got another term. Sometimes the alternative just isn't good enough.

I';ve said it before, democracy just doesn't work.


----------

